# HCG time to results



## pat.fitpro (Jul 27, 2022)

Suppose you've been on TRT for 10 years and never cared about the size of your balls. Now you'd like them to be fuller. How long until you'd start getting size back from HCG? (if things go right and it's not all wrecked forever, which eh. Whatever.)


----------



## AcidTears (Jul 30, 2022)

Differs per person but you’ll start feeling and seeing results after a few weeks (I’d say 3-5 or so) depending on your dosage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

